# journal af a 10gal vert.



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I decided to start my 10 gal vertical vivarium. so I called around to find a glass shop that carries the 1/4 inch glass. only one shop was able to do the job today, they are located 45- 50 minutes from my house. So I loaded up the kids and drove all the long way out there and the glass was cut wrong! and the glass cutter had left the shop to do an instalation estimate. Fortunately one of the guys viviting the shop works in an autoglass shop he said he would give it a shot. so I got my glass and drove all the long way back to my house eager to get started!
when I arrived home and checked the fit of the glass it was too big :? I double checked my measurements, they are correct. Oddly enough so are the pieces of cut glass. Its just the glass was cut to the outside of the line and my measurements were taken right at or just inside the line. Its just a hair off but enough of a difference that the glass wont fit. :x 
Well the shop is closed on saturday and sunday so I have to wait till Monday to try to get this fixed. So my whole weekend project is shot, I can't do anything else on the tank without at least the bottom piece of glass in place  
wow what a frustrating start! Live and learn, I will have to have new glass cut and I will tell them to cut it 1/8 smaller next time. :roll: 
You all have a great weekend. I will be home not working on my VIV.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

You can do the background(if your going to have one),, Its much easier to put the foam and silicone/coco background with out any obstructions such as a vert face(glass).. If your gonna have a false bottom, you can start with that too..
Silicone takes 24 hours to dry so put that back layer on now so it can dry before you put the foam..

May I suggest taking your aquarium to the glass shop so they can make sure it fits before your long drive home.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

excelent idea!! I think I will take the tank with me next time :lol:


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I went today to have the glass re-sized. when I got there one of the pieces that the visiting glass guy had cut was totally off square ( no wonder it wouldn't fit. So they cut a new piece for me. It fits the width but the length is just over. ( no I didn't remember to bring the tank with me :x ) So he is going to re-cut it again and bring it to me tommorrow all the whole long way. So not counting the gas for the trips there and back two times I got both piece cut for $7.40. I siliconed the smaller piece on today and will water test it tommorrow. I would post pics now but really there is just an empty 10 gal with a 6 inch tall piece glued to the bottom of the front opening. I will take some pics when I begin to work on the door construction. 

I am not buliding an elaborate backgroung so there is nothing to show there either just yet.

sorry I have so little to report. more to come soon I hope.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok. Here are the first pics of my new viv. this on is the front, you can see the 6 inch piece of glass sliconed in place. this is just a mock up of the wood, just to give an idea of what I have in mind. I am still waiting on the cork bark for the background.
I have several options in mind on how to attach the door. I am waiting for a couple of pieces to arrive in the mail. One Idea is too attach the glass to a locking lid so that visibility of the seems are reduced, then just remove the lid to access the interior for misting and feeding.
Another idea is to use a hinge either at the bottom or along the side. I prefer the look of the hinge at the side rather than the bottom for visibility reasons and I like the side open access better. But I am waiting for the partsto arrive before I decide how to attach the door.









This view is of the side. You can see how the wood is oriented inside the viv. It doesn't actually touch the back. there is a 1 1/2 - 2 in gap to leave room for the background. I used two pieces of wood for this, It makes a zig-zag across the viv.









Once I have the rest of the parts I need I will post more pics as I continue construction of this project. As always I welcome any ideas and suggestions


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That wood landscape is perfect. Keep it up.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am getting so excited about this viv :lol: 
I can't wait to get the plants and such. I have several jewel orchids and broms,earthstars, alocasia black velvet, fire fern and a pepperomia planned for this. It should be full of plant life!!
I think the pair of imitators I will be getting to put in here will love it! :lol:


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

double post


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

That piece of wood is awesome. I can't wait to see how this thing turns out with such a nice center piece as that. Have fun and keep posting those pics!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

The tank looks great so far! I really like the wood...

One tiny little suggestion might be to use a clear silicone or even black silicone to seal up the front piece of glass before you get too far along in construction. It just might be a little less noticable.

Many times I've finished a project and wished I'd done something differently along the way, but it was too late to go back and change it... but that's all part of the learning process. It's always fun to see how much better we get with experience!

Either way, the tank is looking great! If the white silicone doesn't bother you than I wouldn't change it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

The silicone I used is actually clear  It is just steam from using HOT water to rinse off the leca. :lol: (and the flash on my camera)so once the temp is regulated I expect that tolook better. I was actually extremely careful in applying the silicone so as to not get it all over the glass, it really is only on the rim of the tank w/ a tiny bit "squished" to assure a tight seal.

Thanks for the input, keep those ideas comming. That is the reason for putting this out there after all 8)


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah yes, the phantom photo condensation. Seen it many times! 

Please disregard my silicone suggestions, you're well on your way to a great looking viv!


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

On a different note, any suggestions on how to mount the broms and orchids once they arrive?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've used 2 methods to mount broms to wood. Orchids I have not mounted on wood yet.

As far as the broms, one method is the good ol' clear fishing line method where you wrap the line around the brom base and the wood and then cover it up with moss.

Another method is to drill a hole into the wood with a little dremel (it don't take much) and if the brom has bit of the stolon left on it (the little tip on the bottom where it grew off the parent) you can shove that into the hole. Then in a couple of weeks, it'll grow holder roots and attach itself.

I know some people try hot glue, but the weight of a brom might be a bit too much unless its a small species like, N. midget, N. "chiquita linda" or N. dungsiana.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I got the cork bark and plants from T and C today  Its like Christmas when you get new stuff in the mail :lol: 

I spent lots of time cutting the cork bark to get it all to fit in the back, its a pretty tight fit which is a good thing because the cork is so warped that there is no real point in even attempting to silicone it down. It doesn't touch the glass hardly at all. It looks sooooo cool!!! 8) I'm lovin it.

So my next step is to add the plants. I did try to use the silicone so I have to wait till tommorrow to add those plants. I don't want the fumes to damage the plants in any way. 

I would post pics but my batteries died on the cammera so I have to wait till they recharge. also my album is full. So how do I post more pics? :?:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You're gonna have either delete some photos from your album, or find a free picture hosting site. ImageShack is one of them.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

So here is a pic of the viv with the corkbark background added. I also went ahead and added a few plants at the substrate level. There is a macodes petola Jewel orchid in the front and a vareigated vanilla orchid climbing up the back. I created a planter using a scrap of cork bark that I cut thinner and placed at an angle in the corner. I planted an alocasia black velvet in the planter. I have a fire fern but I can't decide where to put it. It is tall and bushy and I just didn't like how it looked in any corner, it just blocked the view too much or was too hidden itself ie behind the logs.
I have a bunch of broms and a few earthstars on order so I still have some plants to add. I also have some ground cover tropical moss that I will add once I have finished everything else. it has a tendancy to get torn up so I want to add it last.

I decided to hang the door using piano hinges from the side. the silicone is currently curing on the door. once it is ready I will put the door in place and use packing tape to keep it there while the silicone cures to the rim. I guess that is all for now. I will post more once the broms arrive and the door is hung. I plan on seeding the viv with springtails once the door is on.

I also ordered a bunch of suction cups from quality captives ( still have a n SLR camera that I use for most of my photography needs. so I have tons of canisters.
I ordered 

Then I will be ready for the frogs :lol:

Be Happy Be Healthy Be Blessed! :lol:


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Oooh, nice plant selection! And a very good idea for cork bark planters.

I assume that must be a dwarf species of vanilla orchid? I didn't know there were such things. And is that also a dwarf _Alocasia_? I love those exquisitely patterned aroids!

Looking forward to the next update,

--Diane


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Yea you chose some great plants to put in that tank. Update us with some pictures as soon as it starts to fill in.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is the latest pic of my viv with the door in place. I LOVE the way it turned out    
I Love the way it looks, Its just so darn cool 8) The hinge on the side hardly shows at all and does not obstruct the view in the front. And is is soooooooo easy to use. The clasp on the front holds it shut and no room for fruit flies to escape. I went ahead and put down the moss, it was not happy where I had it and I was afraid it would die. I also seeded the viv with springtails so that should help keep down the mold growth and once the frogs arrive they will have a ready source of food.
I am having trouble with the batteries on my camera, they are not holding a charge. I can only take one pic before it tells me I need new batteries. My DH insists on using the rechargable batteries but it is more frustrating to me right now than it is worth :x 

So I will get new batteries and get some more pics posted soon showing more detail on how I did the door, for any of you who are interested. Also I have a whole bunch of plants on the way including 6 broms :lol: so once I get those mounted I will include several more pics.

I am going to try out a new product I am getting from one of our board members for mounting the broms so I will include pics of that as well.
( if I ever figure out how to host all these pics  )

Good day all!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

So is the hinge attached to the front rim of the tank or to the side of the tank?

Looks really nice!


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

The hinge is attached along the edge of the glass and folded over the side to attach along the side of the rim. THe hinge if open flat when the door is open. I will try to get some pics to clarify. 
It worked out great Josh! Thanks for the supplies


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Ok, when you explained it to me, I thought you were talking about the rim (so it was attached to about 1/4" of rim). Now it makes more sense. Way to do something different than everyone else is doing. What kind of gap do you have between the two pieces of glass?


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

The top piece sits on the lower one so they are flush against one another, there isn't a gap. The guy at the glass shop smoothed out all the edges for me at no additional cost. so they don't grind at all. It is really very smooth.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Tadpole4 said:


> ( if I ever figure out how to host all these pics  )
> 
> Good day all!


Go to photobucket.com make a free account.
I have over 5 pages of pictures on photobucket.com.. and have no complaints. I hear of others saying that your pictures will not show, but I have never had this happen to one of my pics...


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok here are the promised pics :lol: You can click on any image to view larger 








view of the hinge with the door closed. All of the edges of the glass are finished so there is no grinding when I open and close the door. also they fit flush together so there is no gap and no ff can escape.( i did a field test of that aspect 8) 










view from the back of the hinge with door open 










view from the front of the hinge with the door open










I siliconed a little plastic clip to the back of the viv and clamped the light to it.

And here are some of the finished mock up with plants  








Front view, sorry about the glare. See how the edges of the glass fit snug with no gaps? In person the line is not as visible either, the camera picks up the glare  










upper interior. there are 6 different varieties of broms here  









lower interior. plant clippings in place. hopefully they will grow in nicely :lol: Notice the cork bark planter in the corner with the alocasia black velvet 8) There is a pepperomia front center, macodes petola (jewel orchid) on the left. 3 little earthstars. a begonia in front of the alocasia on the log. and a variegated vanilla orchid climbing up the back.









full viv from right side









full viv from left side.

Now I just need to permanantly mount those broms in place, and fill all the gaps in the background with spaghnum moss to keep the little froggies from getting trapped behind there. I also have some film cans to mount. Then it will be sll set for my little froggies to arrive. I will be getting a sexed pair of imitators. I think they will love it especially once the plants start to fill in :lol: :lol: I can't wait!

So I guess that's it till the frogs arrive.
BTW How long should I quarantine the viv and frogs before introducing the frogs to the viv?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

For quarantining the viv, I'd wait for a week or two, and also monitor temps and humidity. Make sure it's very stable before adding your imis. I hope you have good luck with them!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Looks good. I still love that piece of wood that you have in there. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

what kind of moss is that?


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Beautiful, Jean! I agree with everyone else, that's great wood you've got in there. I love the way the side views show how it uses the full depth of the viv so that you don't have a block of useless air space center front.


Your plants are situated most naturally. Good luck with the brom affixing!

Did you go with the 3/8th inch glass?

Very nice,

--Diane


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

The moss I used is from T and C terrariums. they recomended the "tropical ground cover moss" it is habituated to the year round warm temps and constant humidity of tropical climates and so ideal for a vivarium. other mosses require a cold season so they often die in a VIV.

Both pieces of glass are 3/16 in thick. because the rim is actually 1/4 in deep, 1/4 inch thick glass may fit better. I was concerned about the weight but I actually think the hinges are strong enough to hold that much weight so if you wanted to try it, the thicker glass would work just as well.

I am still waiting for those pieces to mount the broms with. once they arrive I will post more pics to show how they work.

So far this has been a great project!! And I love how it turned out so far.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am trying to figure out how to do a door. You used piano hinges on the one side, what is on the other to hold the door shut? It looks great, and I love the wood. It makes use of space that would go unused. Gives the frogs a lot more climbing spaces.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

The hinge and clasp to hold the door shut came from pastorjosh. His web site http://www.joshsfrogs.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks soo much bigger than a ten. At first I thought it was a thirty! Good job on that!


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I really need to update this journal. I was going to get some fresh pics now that is has started growing in and I have the frogs. But I can't find my memory card for the camera. can you believe that? I will try to get that update posted soon.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice tank, I like the wood!

I can't wait to see the photos either!![/i]


----------

